

Can Microsoft Buy Its Way Into the iPad Market? - magsafe
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/08/15/can-microsoft-buy-its-way-into-the-ipad-market.aspx

======
jejones3141
If it should prove possible to wipe Windows and install Android or some flavor
of Linux on the Surface, I wouldn't mind in the least.

